# Gyration R4000



## G-Stress (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm in the process of building a media room. All of my electronic devices are in 1 room and the tv is in the living room. I just got this Gyration RF Remote (Air-Mouse) and Keyboard. This way I can control the pc while being in the living room.

My issue is support for this device sucks. I can't find no documentation on this device at all. It only came with minimal instructions and NO CODE sheet. On their website http://www.gyration.com this remote isn't even listed. It looks like an older model is, but not this one.

The biggest problem is for some reason this will not program to my DVR. I have a motorola DCT-6416 and it will not program. It did find some sort of code for my tv which it turns it off, but that's it. It won't do anything else with the tv either.

I plan to get the harmony 1100, just curious if anyone else might have any advice or tips to offer for this not so supported remote.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

really strange piece of gear!!!!!

from here:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Gyration+R4000&btnG=Google+Search


> Gyration
> There was a lot of buzz around Logitech's Air Mouse last week, but the Gyration Ultra R4000 may be a better choice for those looking for an all-in-one ...
> www.gyration.com/tt_NewsOV.aspx


to this:


> Product Not Found
> motion sensing controllers for the digital media markets.
> www.gyration.com/p-57-r4000-lcd-music-remote.aspx


from here:
http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Gyration-based_MCE_Remotes
@bottom, under: External links, another name MAY be:
Windows drivers are available from Thompson/Gyration via Dell:

apparently dell used this unit as:
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/acc/premrmt/en/ug/index.htm
[this is dell's manual if it is any help]
[NOTE: hp / compaq also used it]

from here:
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Wha-...0-Remote-Control-Loves-The-Motion-60011.shtml
Gyration R4000, also called Gyration ULTRA R4000

another thought, these may be just a 'series' number, refined to be such as: Gyration GYR4101
info from here:
http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Gyration-based_MCE_Remotes

from here:
http://www.gyration.com/search.aspx...h+for!]
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

http://www.gyration.com/p-81-air-music-remote.aspx
SKU
GYR4101US
GYR4101CKUS [with keyboard]

and from this:
http://www.directron.com/gyr4101us.html

apparently the name is also:
Gyration Movea Air Music Remote, w/ MotionSense Kit Audio/Video Connectivity Kit, Model: GYR4101US. ds-dh

also found it as:
Gyration Movea SA Air Music Remote

hope something in all that is of some use


----------

